# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كيفَ الحالُ يا أهلَ الخيام؟!

## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه

البردُ أشدّ ما يكون
والتّيّارُ الكهربائِيّ طوال أمس  إلّا ساعة أو أقلّ،
ومُعظم اللّيل حتّى الآن إلّا ساعة فترةَ الضّحى تقريبًا وهوَ غائبٌ عنِ الحيّ لعُطلٍ ما طرأَ بسببِ المُنخفَض...

ماءُ الصُّنبورِ ما إن تمسّهُ بأطرَافِكَ حتّى تفقِدَ الشّعورَ بِها، فتلجأ للنّفخِ فيها، وتليينِها بينَ الفينَةِ والأُخرَى لتُتمّ غسلَ
العُضوِ أو الوُضوء...

البيتُ ثلاّجة، وما إن تقتَرِبَ من شخصٍ استطاعَ تدفِئَةَ يدَيهِ أو وجهِهِ أوقدَمَيهِ بطريقةٍ أو بأخرى حتّى تسمَعَ ابتَعِد عنّي لا تلمَسنِي ويُسارِعُ للهرَبِ منكَ وكأنّكَ ستسرقُ منهُ أغلَى ما يملِك! 
بل إنّ قمّةَ الوحشيّةِ في التّعذِيب أن تلمَسَ من حصّلَ بعضَ الحرارَة...

إن كانَ لابُدّ من تنقُّلِكَ في المنزِلِ فستحملُ ضعفَ وزنِكَ منَ الثّياب، تُغطّي رأسَكَ وأُذُنّيكَ ورأسَكَ وقدَمَيكَ و و و
 ونكادُ لا نرَى منكَ إلّا بريقَ العينَين!
أمّا ولا حاجَةَ للتنَقُّل فأنتَ فوقَ كُلّ ما تلبَسُ جالِسٌ في فراشِكَ الوثِير، مُتلفّعًا بالأغطيَةِ من أعلاكَ لأسفَلِك، عن يمينِكَ وعن شمالِك، من فوقِكَ ومن تحتِك...

تارَةً تشرَبُ الحلِيبَ السّاخِن، وأُخرَى القهوَة، وحينًا الشّاي، ولا تستَغنِي عن الطّعامِ الّذي يُمدُّكَ بالطّاقة من حلوَى وغيرِها...

ثُمّ إن سُئلنا كيفَ الحال؟ 
أجَبنا: واللهِ الطّقسُ لا يُحتَمَل!

طيّب... دعُونا نسألُ أهلَ الخيام!

*" الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَطْعَمَنَا وَسَقَانَا وَكَفَانَا وَآوَانَا ، فَكَمْ مِمَّنْ لا كَافِيَ لَهُ وَلا مُؤْوِي "!*
فاللهُمّ أطعِم إخوانَنا من جوعٍ واسقِهِم 
واكفِهم وآوِهِم 
وكُن لهُم على من ظلَمَهُم إنّك أنتَ نعمَ المولَى ونِعمَ النّصير...

----------


## سجدة قلب

يا الله ..
صدقت .. والله نحن في نعمة من الله وفضل 
وإن كان الطقس باردا فقد أعطانا الله القدرة على الأستدفاء ...
فكيف بمن لا يستطيع : (
غفر الله لنا تقصيرنا ..
بارك الله فيك

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

حرَّم الله أناملكِ على والنار وضاعف لكِ الأجر؛ ((ترى المؤمنين في تراحمهم وتوادهم وتعاطفهم كمثل الجسد إذا اشتكى عضوا تداعى له سائر جسده بالسهر والحمى)).




> فاللهُمّ أطعِم إخوانَنا من جوعٍ واسقِهِم 
> واكفِهم وآوِهِم 
> وكُن لهُم على من ظلَمَهُم إنّك أنتَ نعمَ المولَى ونِعمَ النّصير

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

آمين

جزاكُنّ اللهُ خيرًا وبارَكَ فيكُنّ أخواتِي الفاضِلات.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

لا إله إلا الله .. الحمد لله على كل حال .. نعم فلنسأل أهل الخيام .. اشتد البرد على اخواننا وأخواتنا اللاجئين
اللَّهمَّ مُنزلَ الكتابِ سريعَ الحسابِ هازمَ الأحزابِ اللَّهمَّ اهزِم بشار وجنده و أعداء بورما وزلْزِلْهُم ...

----------

